# A great deal on eBooks from Doxa Digital Press



## Seb (Sep 22, 2008)

*The Doxa Digital Press Platinum Collection (38 Volumes)*

I received this email yesterday from Doxa, it looks like a great deal. 

Unfortunately their website doesn't tell you as much about the package as the email does. I downloaded and installed mine this morning, it looks and works great! 

(Did I mention great? )

Note: This Limited-Time Special Offer is valid through September 27, 2008.

To download The Doxa Digital Press Platinum Collection for $9.95, go to: Doxa Digital Press Platinum Collection




> Greetings from Doxa Digital Press!
> 
> We are excited to announce a tremendous collection of theological titles!
> Note: You may want to forward this email to a pastor, colleague or friend
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2008)

Plus, you can now download nearly 200 free books, many of them classics, from the Word Search site! They all run on the same search engine.


----------

